

How Steve Jobs Legally Drove Without a License Plate (2011) - beggi
http://wheels.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/10/27/how-steve-jobs-legally-drove-without-a-license-plate/

======
byoung2
I read an article that said that he had an agreement with Mercedes Benz
Financial that structured rolling 6 month leases to ease the trade in process.

------
mneumegen
I often wondered how he got away with that.

